# 2003 Pathy 4WD light



## djtito (Nov 7, 2015)

Good Day everyone. I would like to pick your brain for an answer.
1. I got stuck in the snow last winter. I have an auto switch for my Pathy 4 wheel drive.
2. I turned it to 4HI and I could not get unstuck.
3. So i tried 4LO, and still no good.
4. I tried this for about 30 minutes. I went back and forth between 4HI and 4LO (maybe not the best idea).
5. I decided to dig myself out manually.
6. Finally got unstuck, but may have paid a hefty price.
7. Since that day, when I start the Pathy, the lighted truck wheels on the dash has both the rear tires lit (Normally these are the only tires lit before I had this problem) and the transfer case light and front tires are blinking. The auto switch is only in 2 Wheel, but can hear the 4WD engage when I turn the switch, to 4HI or 4LO
8. When I get to a certain RPM ( I think over 4000 ) It will shut off the truck light icon on the dash, and the 4WD light comes on and stays on, until I shut the vehicle off and restart again. 
9. My friend mechanic helped me replace the the 4WD shift motor, but it still does the same thing. We now can tell that the 4WD is on all the time now. Placed Pathy on a lift, and when placed in gear and revved up, all wheels are spinning.
10. I know it is bad to drive 4WD over 45 or 50 mph. Especially on dry roads.
11. This made me burn oil ( I think ) which is another story.
12. What could be causing the 4WD light to stay on? We planned to replace the Transfer case shift motor. Any other ideas out there?
13. Not sure if I burned out something when I was trying to get unstuck from last winter.

Thank you for any help or suggestions.

Tito


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the 4WD light is on, there should be one or more stored codes in the transfer case control unit. The service manual should have the manual method to retrieve the codes (unless you have access to a capable scan tool to get them), which usually involves cycling the key switch to different positions and moving the shift lever into a specific pattern. Once you get the code(s), the service manual has diagnostic procedures for that code (or codes) which can help you isolate the cause of your problem. A number of sites have factory service manuals available for free download. Nico Club's site has full manuals for many vehicles and NissanHelp.com has some specific chapters available in their "knowledge base" section.


----------



## djtito (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank you, I think I saw a thread with that method to get those codes. I will try that. Have a great day.


----------



## djtito (Nov 7, 2015)

Good day everyone, I tried the manual way of getting the codes from the transfercase. The 4WD light went on and off. The only thing is it only blinked 18 times straight. I did not see any other pattern. This repeated itself over and over. Is there a code 18. Thanks.


----------



## djtito (Nov 7, 2015)

*4WD light*

If this light is on, will the 4WD still function?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the warning light is "on," the 4WD control unit is detecting a problem. It "may" or "may not" be operating properly. Code 18 is usually a short or open detected in the ATP switch, wait detection switch or neutral-LO switch and/or circuit. Refer to the service manual for diagnosis.


----------



## djtito (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank you very much for the reply. Have a great day.


----------

